# feeding a new mama...



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

My Skylar had puppies last Wednesday. She had 6 (3 girls, 3 boys). Her pups are big, healthy, and precious. Skylar has not gotten her desire to eat back as quickly as I want her to...

I have tried cottage cheese, yogurt, cheese, scrambled eggs.... poured over her food... she will nibble at the "extra" item, but leave the dog food untouched... 

she also still has the "runs" from helping clean up the after birth

I will try anything!:bowl:


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

bumping....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish I knew how to be helpful. Satin Balls? One of our breeders feeds new moms puppy food with turkey human baby food mixed in, and the other one free-feeds Canidae ALS.

I am not sure about the raw egg part with a new mom. The breeders with pups will know so much better. Maybe you could PM Tahnee?

Satin Balls:
5 lbs cheap hamburger (for high fat %)
1/2 large box Total cereal (about 6 cups cereal)
1/2 large box uncooked oatmeal (about 7.5 cups oats)
5 raw eggs
1/2 of 15oz jar wheat germ (about 2 cups)
5 packages Knox unflavored gelatin
5/8 cup vegetable oil (this is pretty close to 2/3 cup)
5/8 cup unsulphered molasses
pinch of salt


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Satin Balls are an excellent suggestion but the whole idea of a new mother who won't eat is foreign to me. To be honest, I have never had that problem in one of my bitches. And mine are typically over the runs within a week, although the runs could also be caused by her strange diet.

Has she had a recent fecal? The stress of pregnancy and whelping can cause an outbreak of worms.

Is she running a fever? How do her breasts feel? If she has a breast that is hot and hard to the touch, she probably has the beginnings of mastitis.

If she's not eating, the pups are not going to get the nutrition they need, and she is going to drain her body and eventually stop producing milk. Heck, at this point I guess if she will eat scrambled eggs and roast chicken and yogurt, that's what I would feed her until I could solve the issue.

If she doesn't start eating *very* quickly, I would take her to the vet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Vet sounds like a good idea to me. Is this a young mother?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

Yes definitely call the vet and ask.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Was there a placenta for each puppy? Was she given a clean out shot?

If I remember correctly, you are having this litter for her breeder. Have you asked her about this? She may have seen this behavior in other of her bitches.

If you can't get her to eat by tomorrow, I would take her to the vet to be checked.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The bitch should be thoroughly checked over by the Vet (puppies too if they haven't been there yet). 

Is the bitch drinking normally? Is she eating a little of everything offered, or is she cherry picking the goodies off the kibble? 

Be careful with the cottage cheese and other rich calcium sources, too much can cause problems.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Isn't Skylar just barely a year old? Wow...really young for her to be having a litter already. I'd take her in to be checked, she's not even fully grown herself and now to deal with puppies...

Are you being mentored by someone? If so, what do they say?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Skylar okay today?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Skylar okay today?


I've been wondering too how she is doing? Hoping she started to eat


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

Skylar is doing great! She jumped on her food last night. She is not staying with me during this time - she is in the breeders home until the last puppy goes home. The vet came this morning - she and puppies are looking good. The pups are precious and Skylar is really doing well with them. The only thing the vet noticed was the little pink spots on her upper lip... "urine burn" from licking her self and each little pups.

The breeder is giving her chicken, cheese, and some other things laced with her dog food to entice her... it is working! She is back to her old self today.


Thank you to everyone for checking on her!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Glad to hear there is good news on Skylar!


----------

